# Le Disko - Miss Mandy Murphy (Help me choose best photo!)



## RMThompson (Jul 10, 2009)

Some photos from a recent shoot.

Let me know which one works best for you, if any!


----------



## MyaLover (Jul 11, 2009)

I like the last, its not so posed and its more interesting than the others, without overdoing it


----------



## Bordaine (Jul 11, 2009)

The last one for me also. Much more character.


----------



## RMThompson (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks guys. I agree!


----------



## HoboSyke (Jul 11, 2009)

I think the 3rd one would look good B&W like number 2 but not so heavy on the contrast. Shot 4 is cool, love the outfit..


----------



## DragonHeart (Aug 15, 2009)

#1 is my favorite of the set


----------



## fokker (Aug 16, 2009)

#1 is great because it shows off those gorgeous eyes


----------



## CSR Studio (Aug 16, 2009)

Definitely #1.


----------



## giorgia (Aug 16, 2009)

i like the last one! it has more style than the others
on the first one her legs look a little stubby. i don't really like the black and white effect on the second one .. and the third one would have been nice but the left side of her face is too dark


----------



## a_spaceman (Aug 16, 2009)

the last pair to me but i think, as fokker pointed out, the eyes should have a bigger part in the whole thing.
i don't think number 1 turned out as good as it could have, that's why i'll take 3 and 4.


----------



## vegasvisionstudios (Aug 16, 2009)

# 2 is the most flattering pose but #4 is the only one that does not suffer from that big blown out specular highlight from the flash in the upper right corner of the photos.

All the shots could have been better by having a fill light or at least a reflector or foamcore board camera left which would filled and softened the shadows and also helped to provide a touch of separation between model and background.

The styling of the shoot is great love the wardrobe and the setting


----------



## five pennies (Aug 19, 2009)

I love #4 and would like to see the black and white with similar post processing to #4


----------

